# Lanier Ducks



## Potlicker60 (Nov 18, 2012)

Anybody out shooting ducks on Lanier? I saw some hunters on the south end today...wondered if there was any report?


----------



## MagSPot (Nov 18, 2012)

few white wing scoter, teal, bluebill, ringneck, bufflehead, redhead, and mallards


----------



## Vmarsh (Nov 19, 2012)

No ducks


----------



## Johnny Reb (Nov 19, 2012)

A little venting.....I live on a small cove on the south end of the lake. I was just doing my morning dog walk in the backyard down by the water. I saw a boat with two guys 100yds across the cove from me near a closed park. No decoys out but meeking around where some tamie dock ducks usually hang out. I knew what they were up to and headed up to the house to get my binoculars and paper and a pen to write down their hull Id. Before I could get back down there these morons shot 6 times at some tamies and then cranked up and took off. Not sure if they got anything or not....but that is NOT duck hunting. I was very close to getting in my big boat and runnin them down on the big water and having a little talk. I can't stand folks like this doing stupid stuff that gives us good hunters a bad name.


----------



## B.Hud (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## MagSPot (Nov 19, 2012)

should of tried to catch them


----------



## Mark K (Nov 19, 2012)

What did they do that was illegal?? Were they to close to houses? To close to the park?? Is the lake not huntable??


----------



## ngaduck (Nov 19, 2012)

Mark K said:


> What did they do that was illegal?? Were they to close to houses? To close to the park?? Is the lake not huntable??



You gotta be 1000ft from any dock, house, ramp, bridge, etc on Lanier.


----------



## Mark K (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow!! I guess that puts most coves off limits!! 330 yards, About have to hunt in the middle of the lake then, huh?


----------



## ngaduck (Nov 19, 2012)

It's a bit ridiculous. With the lake as low as it is, most of the shallow areas away from docks are dry. Lanier is really a joke. With few areas to hunt, every bubba with a Jon boat thinks they are the duck commander.


----------



## clent586 (Nov 19, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> Lanier is really a joke.



Very well said. There use to be some decent hunting on lanier by Georgia standards. The www has screwed up what was left of that place.


----------



## MagSPot (Nov 19, 2012)

boy o boy if people really knew


----------



## Vmarsh (Nov 19, 2012)

MagSPot said:


> boy o boy if people really knew



you want more ducks or more company?


----------



## fishndinty (Nov 19, 2012)

333 yards?  Is this for serious?   1000 feet from any dock?  I can't imagine, short of layout boat hunting, that you could hunt ANYWHERE from shore on the lake!!


----------



## welderguy (Nov 19, 2012)

Theres only one thing worse than a "bad" duck hunter.Thats a "good" duck hunter with his waders all in a wad venting over silly issues on a forum.hehe


----------



## birddog52 (Nov 20, 2012)

you can,t hunt froma boat under power


----------



## Johnny Reb (Nov 20, 2012)

welderguy said:


> Theres only one thing worse than a "bad" duck hunter.Thats a "good" duck hunter with his waders all in a wad venting over silly issues on a forum.hehe




Right...You consider the laws these guys broke "silly issues"? I guarantee Mr. Green Jeans doesn't. In addition to a vent, this was a gentle warning for those guys in case they frequent this site. Maybe they had no idea what they were doing was illegal. 

All it takes is a flood of angry anti-hunting neighbors/lake home owners calling the Corp of Engineers that could pave the path and eventually lead to the complete loss of hunting privileges on the lake...something I do not want to see happen.


----------



## B.Hud (Nov 20, 2012)

birddog52 said:


> you can,t hunt froma boat under power



Is this in reference to a layout boat? If it is look one up.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 20, 2012)

The laws they broke were as serious as a heart attack.{shooting a firearm closer than the legal distance from a man-made structure/1000 ft.}The part I really got tickled about was when you said you thought about "running them down in the big boat and giving them a good talking to".Man,are you kin to Chuck Norris?


----------



## Johnny Reb (Nov 20, 2012)

welderguy said:


> ...Man,are you kin to Chuck Norris?...



Yep. I am his Daddy.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 20, 2012)

Not hardly.Ole Chuck (and his daddy)would have saved those poor little tamies.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Nov 21, 2012)

No need to save tamies....kill them all!

Just do it legally.


----------



## B.Hud (Nov 21, 2012)

MagSPot said:


> boy o boy if people really knew



You got your wish this morning. Good work


----------



## MagSPot (Nov 22, 2012)

what you mean i got my wish.... i did not wish for redheads. and teal. i wanted something else


----------



## B.Hud (Nov 22, 2012)

Keep posting...


----------



## MagSPot (Nov 22, 2012)

whats your deal. Why you on here if you do not like people posting you do know what this site is for right. You may be better off on e harmony than this site buddy


----------



## MagSPot (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry, Rob jordan from extreme lure creations just set me a nasty text about posting on lanier. So i will not respond or post anything about lanier ever again. But yes i do not own lake and yes i do not want any one else hunting there. But there are ducks and with a little work You can have a good time.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 22, 2012)

MagSPot said:


> Sorry, Rob jordan from extreme lure creations just set me a nasty text about posting on lanier. So i will not respond or post anything about lanier ever again. But yes i do not own lake and yes i do not want any one else hunting there. But there are ducks and with a little work You can have a good time.



or ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## MagSPot (Nov 22, 2012)

How please explain. How with that simple reponse


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 22, 2012)

I know how the www can "ruin" public waters but there really aren't many public lakes in Ga that folks don't know about. 

Most folks that hunt those very lakes found out about them by someone telling them.


----------



## MagSPot (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah my point to. Just a few people want a 38000 acre spot to there selves. Good luck with that.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 22, 2012)

MagSPot said:


> How please explain. How with that simple reponse



Because supposedly every "wannabe" duck hunter has this site on their smart phone and stay logged in 24 hrs a day just to find out where the ducks are.  

It ain't like anyone scouts or says, " I bet Lanier has ducks on it.  My cousin was fishing the other day and heard a ton of shots and he was fishing in so and so cove."  Only the guys that have been hunting for 20 plus yrs scout and NEVER EVER hunt a spot that referred or they read about.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 22, 2012)

I think some of you need to put your emotions on check and, and put your keyboards away for the night!!


----------



## Dupree (Nov 22, 2012)

MagSPot said:


> How please explain. How with that simple reponse



I know that you arent informing anyone that hunts an area on a regular basis of anything that they dont already know, but there are people who may see your posts and decide to go look at it. Some areas may not be too impacted by this, but lanier has limited areas that are huntable due to all the restrictions. I know the guy who took you hunting out there a couple years ago as well as the sender of your earlier text, and I know that in the last few years there have been a lot more headaches for the guys that hunt out there. May be due to forum posts about duck sightings or that duck hunting is the new fad, and everyone wants to do it now. I have never hunted lanier and dont foresee myself driving 300 miles to hunt it, so your posts dont affect me, but I know several folks that they do.


----------



## MagSPot (Nov 22, 2012)

emsmacker I 100percent agree with you. People want to know where exactly ducks are with no work. But i see nothing wrong with posting something about ducks being killed on a big lake. never giving out place just was shot on that lake.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 22, 2012)

MagSPot said:


> Yeah my point to. Just a few people want a 38000 acre spot to there selves. Good luck with that.



Yea but didn't you know that every new duck hunter sees that you mentioned LAnier and they automatically know where the birds are.



I've never figured this out.  I have hunted a lake that I heard held ducks.  But they never said where on that lake, so I had to scout it and try to find the ducks.   Just because you say that Lanier has ducks, doesn't mean that anyone can go and sit anywhere on the lake and kill ducks. Still gotta scout and find the birds. And those that do just sit and shoot at whatever, so let them keep being dumb and then you will have the upper hand because you went and found the birds.

I understand what the concern is, but I've read stories about great duck hunting lakes and holes in various magazines wayyyy before the www ever came about.


----------



## eman1885 (Nov 22, 2012)

Taylor, we all know you don't know how to kill ducks, why you giving false info


----------



## Dupree (Nov 22, 2012)

And im not wanting to argue, just giving my opinion.


----------



## eman1885 (Nov 22, 2012)

HHow did magspot go to Taylor? Stupid smart phone


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 22, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I know that you arent informing anyone that hunts an area on a regular basis of anything that they dont already know, but there are people who may see your posts and decide to go look at it. Some areas may not be too impacted by this, but lanier has limited areas that are huntable due to all the restrictions. I know the guy who took you hunting out there a couple years ago as well as the sender of your earlier text, and I know that in the last few years there have been a lot more headaches for the guys that hunt out there. May be due to forum posts about duck sightings or that duck hunting is the new fad, and everyone wants to do it now. I have never hunted lanier and dont foresee myself driving 300 miles to hunt it, so your posts dont affect me, but I know several folks that they do.



Good post.  I do see more people taking interest in waterfowl hunting. Alot of folks see this as a detriment to the sport, but at one time, even the seasoned experts were newbies and wanted to give it a try.


----------



## MagSPot (Nov 22, 2012)

eman1885 your alive....


----------



## MagSPot (Nov 22, 2012)

eman1885 those docks have crappie if you wanna go one day soon


----------



## eman1885 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yup raising babies. Actually got to go hunting this morning. Got a couple woodies


----------



## eman1885 (Nov 22, 2012)

YYou got a boat or do I need to bring mine


----------



## MagSPot (Nov 22, 2012)

nice in Ga Dang everyone going to hunt there now.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 22, 2012)

I have taken  a couple guys hunting this yr that are still learning. I never took them to my honey holes but what I did do was take them scouting with me, so they would LEARN how to find birds and what areas to look for.


The www is the new way to find out info.  Kinda like the "word of mouth" of yrs ago or the hunting mags we all loved to read. I mean how many yrs have we all been hearing how awesome Arkansas is.  Ain't like it just came about because of posting on the www.  Shows like RNTv don't help either.


----------



## MagSPot (Nov 22, 2012)

either way just let me know a day or two ahead of time


----------



## MagSPot (Nov 22, 2012)

Most birds i shoot are here today and gone tomorrow. Kinda hard to scout them luck and right decoy spread has a lot to do with it


----------

